# 2003 Passat Wagon 1.8T Parking Brake Cable Removal Question



## sequel95 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi. I have two snapped ebrake or parking brake cables on my Passat wagon. Ordered the new cables from dealer and will receive tomorrow. There is a metal bracket holding the parking brake cable to the frame and the bracket also has a slot for the brake wear wire or the ABS sensor and also a hole for the brake fluid line. I need to remove the bracket, but looks like I have to remove the brake fluid line, which will require a brake fluid flush. Does the brake fluid line come off the bracket without disconnecting the line? Thanks. I do not have a Bentley for this car. I have one each for my two BMWs and will get one soon. - sequel95 in Milwaukee


----------



## sequel95 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Having problems with adjuster for e-brake, parking brake cable adjuster*

Well, I picked up the new ebrake or parking brake cables and installed them today. The ebrake lever pulled up too far, so I tried to adjust the ebrake cable under the vehicle. The assembly is seemingly complex and not logical to adjust. I don't have permissions to post pics, but if you have a moment, please PM me and I will email you the pics describing the conundrum I am in.

Basically, there is an adjuster screw that I pulled outward and now I can't screw it back in as it looks like it is really not threaded like a bolt. The threads look to be just threads that don't connect in a circular pattern. Does this make sense?

Thank you.


----------



## sequel95 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Probably the wrong forum...*

Problem is fixed. I figured out the e-brake adjustment. If anyone runs into problems with an ebrake cable install, let me know. The adjustment is made under the car, under the heat shield.


----------



## Code247 (Jul 5, 2017)

> Problem is fixed. I figured out the e-brake adjustment. If anyone runs into problems with an ebrake cable install, let me know. The adjustment is made under the car, under the heat shield.


Hi, I'm interested in how that adjuster actually works I don't want to break it, but I want to adjust it slightly. It's pretty old now though, do you think it's worth attempting to adjust?


----------

